# Sunday report



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Finally got out trout fishing sunday. Woke up at 5 and drove up to one of my favorite areas north of west branch. Pulled out 5 browns. No great size, the biggest was about 13 and rest were all 10 inchers but it was still fun. Had a lot of one bitters. They would show interest and take a nibble and would ignore me completely. The afternoon I went to Gladwin area to try some streams a little closer to home. I found two beautiful streams. I decided to take the old man to help me scope at these new streams and despite how trouty the water looked, we didn't catch any trout. If anyone knows the Gladwin area well I would like to know if there was a reason why there were no trout where we were at please pm me. I will post some trout pics.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Did you happen to put a thermometer into the water? That might be your answer.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

That is one thing that I forgot, but the stream was probably in the mid 60s. I was in a stream in the morning up in west branch that was pretty darn cold and these streams weren't much warmer. However maybe since it did cool off a little that the stream did exceed 70 last week with all the extremely warm weather. That could've pushed the trout upstream more.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

troutfisher25 said:


> That is one thing that I forgot, but the stream was probably in the mid 60s. I was in a stream in the morning up in west branch that was pretty darn cold and these streams weren't much warmer. However maybe since it did cool off a little that the stream did exceed 70 last week with all the extremely warm weather. That could've pushed the trout upstream more.


Yup. That would be my guess. Either they push upstream looking for cooler water, or they find some spring or inflow and school up around that point. The lower stretch of the Pigeon in Cheboygan Co (for example) is a great trout fishery prior to July 1. After that, it is an outstanding CHUB fishery. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

I can second that about the pigeon . Chubs rule the river below the dam. Now that it is going to get hot again. Sadly trout chasing will be on hold until it cools down again.


----------

